# Is it possible to disinfect a lawn



## arrowdog

I have 2 Brittanys and they poop alot. I keep it picked up as well as I can. I also have 3 little kids that need to share the same *small* back yard to play. My wife (me too) are concerned with the fact that you can never get it all completely picked up, and there is also some smell sometimes. Is there something that I can spray on the lawn that will disinfect it?


----------



## k9wernet

As a parent myself (I have a daughter who is almost 2 and another due in June), honestly I would be more concerned with exposing my kids to the chemicals in a disinfectant than whatever poop residue is left in my yard. I have some friends and family members in the medical field who have passed along literature linking our increased use of chemical disinfectants to the rise of neurodisorders in kids. I'm not generally a conspiracy theorist, but this is pretty scary stuff that more and more doctors are seeing as valid.

How many times in your life have you stepped in dog poop? How many times have you gotten really sick from it? I think as long as your kids are not eating it they're in good shape.

If you're keeping the dogs treated for parasites, keeping your yard picked up as best you can, and making the kids wash up with soap and water as soon as they come in, I don't know that you have much to worry about.

Also, you say they poop a lot. Are we talking more than a couple piles per dog each day? If that's the case, you might try changing foods.

KW


----------



## Bobby

After picking it up hose the area down a bit.


----------



## WeimsRus

There are many products available for this, it all depends on what one you perfer. Here is a link to just one site with some: http://www.wholesalekennelsupply.com/surfacedisinfectants.aspx
Just the first one I picked off the internet. We normally look for something All Natural and with a Citrus scent. Just start looking through Kennel Supply catalogs or sites and you will be surprized how many there are. I can't recommend a spacific brand, as my better half is in charge of this area. The Woman has a nose better than my Weim, if she would stay quiet long enough I wouldn't need a dog in the woods. :yikes:


----------



## snowman11

Your time would be better spent ensuring that you have your dogs examined for fecal parasites a couple times a year and using a good worming product occasionally.

At the same time, my sister in law has trained her dog to ONLY poop behind the garage. This at least contains the poo to one general area.


----------



## slammer

You can. I am an old follower of Jerry Baker the master gardener. Put a little antibacterial dish soap, listerine and lemon scented amonia in a hose end sprayer, maybe a 1/2 cup of each, fill with water and spray on the 20 gal setting. Will kill some bacteria, and green up your lawn a bit too. I can search for the exact formula but this is close enough. You can add a can of beer and coke too for feeding other purposes, will not hurt.


----------



## GSP Gal

slammer said:


> You can. I am an old follower of Jerry Baker the master gardener. Put a little antibacterial dish soap, listerine and lemon scented amonia in a hose end sprayer, maybe a 1/2 cup of each, fill with water and spray on the 20 gal setting. Will kill some bacteria, and green up your lawn a bit too. I can search for the exact formula but this is close enough. You can add a can of beer and coke too for feeding other purposes, will not hurt.


My daughter runs a day care, she makes sure the dog is free of parasites, the dog is trained to poop in one area, it goes in a doggy dooly, and she uses this recipe that Jerry Baker does. She manages to have a fabulous lawn!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Before Dawn came out with antibacterial dish soap, I used Palmolive (green stuff) on the back lawn for a one time flea problem. Worked great and kept the lawn green as well. Now its Dawn.

Mitch


----------



## arrowdog

Thanks for the help,
The Jerry Baker idea is a good one. I know my dad used to use some of his recipes. I will definitely try it out.


----------



## WestCoastHunter

Overall try to keep your yard cleaned up and have your dogs tested for parasites periodically while also using preventatives. 

I don't think you want to know how long some parasites can live in the soil. (years)


----------



## JackieTreeHorn

install an irrigation system and run it every early morning.


----------



## snowman11

the bacteria you are trying to avoid is likely already living in your yard. trying to disinfect the poop is sorta a lost cause. if the dog was pooping on a linoleum floor i could see it, but it's pooping on grass and dirt...the grass and dirt are naturally dirty, bacteria, parasites, germs, creepy crawlies, things that go bump in the night and probably even the monster under the bed....have your kids wash their hands before they eat and let them develop one hell of an immune system because they play like kids should. 

most of the parasite eggs etc are hard to kill in a clean room environment...let alone a back yard.


----------

